# Able to hook up 921 with just one RG6 run?



## vandeh2o (Mar 5, 2005)

I cabled my basement before the sheetrockers went to work. I ran two lines of RG6 back to where my DP34 is. When hooking up my 921 I see that one sat input gets good signal and the second gets none. I suspect that the cable was damaged during the sheetrocking process. Is there something that I can do to run both inputs on the one line of RG6? Thanks-


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Replace the DP34 with a DPP44 and add a DPP Separator on the 921 feed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be F-connectors goes bad, I would try to check them.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The DPP44 option is your ONLY one, if your connectors are good.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

If you want to get even more wack, you an diplex your OTA HD signals on the same cable.


----------



## vandeh2o (Mar 5, 2005)

How much will a DPP44 set me back. It is basically a DishPro 44 switch right?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

vandeh2o said:


> How much will a DPP44 set me back. It is basically a DishPro 44 switch right?


Up to $200. And its more then a DP 44 (the extra plus). It can stack two sets of signals for the DPP seperator so that one dual channel receiver can use a single wire. And with some legacy receivers which needed a legacy adapter (6000's for example) the legacy adapter is not needed.


----------



## sf1sf2 (Mar 3, 2005)

When I purchased the 921 my installer changed out my legacy part with a DPP44. He called E* and received permission to do so at no cost to me because the extra cable would have to be run under my carpet and he didn't need/want to have to do this.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

How many receivers total do you have?


----------



## vandeh2o (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a 921 and a 311


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

You could switch out your LNB to an DPP Twin and by pass the switch completely. Save you some bucks there.

The DPP Twin LNB allows you to use the separator as well.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I got a DPP44 on eBay for $80. I saw many others go for about $120. Not cheap, but not $200 either.


----------



## vandeh2o (Mar 5, 2005)

I am going to go with the DPP 44 to allow myself some growth in the futre. I can get one for 159 new and a separator for like 4 bucks. Thanks for all your input. It was quite helpful.


----------

